# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Anima - iki

## Airicist

onformative.com/work/anima-iki

vimeo.com/onformative

Collaborators:

Nick Verstand

Frouke ten Velden

----------


## Airicist

ANIMA 1 - iki by onformative, Nick Verstand, Frouke ten Velden
October 28, 2014




> ANIMA 1 - iki is the first iteration in a series that explores the nature of living things. The installation investigates how we emotionally relate to a digital being. In order to better understand this relationship we created ‘iki’: a spherical digital entity that communicates with us by interpreting our body movements and sounds. A generative being that comes to life through interaction. Like with any being, we establish a relationship with it, conscious or subconscious, intended or unintentional. In its generative audiovisual behavior it portrays its character, and creates the illusion of being sensory.
> Team: Nick Verstand, onformative, Frouke Ten Velden, Jo?o Fonseca, Pufferfish, Geert Schaap, Marina Henao, Susie Oosting, Beamsystems, 
> Presented at Amsterdam Dance Event, VolksHotel, 15-19 Oktober, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Anima - iki
May 25, 2015




> More infos:
> 
> onformative.com/work/anima-iki
> Fluid shimmering patterns flow around a luminescent orb suspended in space as tones oscillate in the room. »ANIMA« is an entity that modifies sound and visuals as it reacts to and forages in its environment. This continuous exchange between viewer and sculpture unites them in a perpetual discourse through an interactive soundscape and visuals.

----------

